# Looking for good Zombie Anime series/movies



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I've seen Highschool of the dead recently _(I heard that a 2nd season is coming out soon) _and enjoyed it thoroughly and now I'm kind of fiending for more. Are there any anime series similar to The Walking Dead/Night of the living dead/ The first Resident Evil game. etc?

thanks in advance


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

You have the same tastes as me :3

I havent seen a lot of zombie animes D:

I think you would enjoy the show "shiki", its about vampires but theyre more zombie-like vampires and its really creepy.

Theres also:
Zombieland
Shaun of the Dead
Resident Evil: Degeneration
Zombie Loan
Hellsing

Thats all i can remember off the top of my head...i still reccomend Shiki!


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Not zombies per se, but there is an anime called Ghost Hunt. The first arc is a little eh, but each subsequent story is more creepy/out there.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Vampire Hunter D.

Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust.*

It's more about vampires but there are zombies and all sorts of creatures.

*Claymore*, maybe?

No zombies, but a lot of monsters. Great anime too.


----------



## zork2001 (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

28 days laters a good zombie film but its not an anime. 28 weeks later isn't too good though (the follow on film)


----------

